# Ergopep Myo Never Reconned fully



## swolesearcher (Nov 2, 2013)

Received my myo birthday gift and did the standard 2 ml bacteriostatic water in the vial.it sat all night long ..
Went to pin and theres chunks or slivers of myo that never dissolved ? Wth?  
This stuff isnt cheap and sure wish i had explanation because ergo states its fine ..Now what?  
Thks mofo


----------



## WTHagain1 (Nov 2, 2013)

I was also told it's fine.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 2, 2013)

So i take it it wont flow through a slin pin ..? ..wonderful!   Another member had this happen and posted and seems like a waste ..


----------



## swolesearcher (Nov 2, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> So i take it it wont flow through a slin pin ..? ..wonderful!   Another member had this happen and posted and seems like a waste ..



nope it doesn`t flow through the pin.. i`ve read many bad things about ergo but i thought i could trust them because they are sponsors on pm.. fuck me..


----------



## WTHagain1 (Nov 2, 2013)

And now ergopep and purchase peptides are 1 company. Even though ergopep sold all the stuff to purchase peptides anyways.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 2, 2013)

WTHagain1 said:


> And now ergopep and purchase peptides are 1 company. Even though ergopep sold all the stuff to purchase peptides anyways.



Sì senõr


----------



## swolesearcher (Nov 2, 2013)

i`ve pin the myo yesterday even though it hasn`t recon and i`m not feeling anything. no strenght gains  nothing.


----------



## d2r2ddd (Nov 3, 2013)

Isnt this Phil Hernon's co?


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 3, 2013)

Yeah  d2r2 but now named changed so i have no clue  but it was ergo brand which was his..  they say its good but i call bs as ive had the myo before and it was total clear...
:


----------



## swolesearcher (Nov 4, 2013)

I emailed ergo the other day and here`s their reply..
Be sure to use the bac water with sodium chloride. I've also included our solubility report. Thank you!

SOLUBILITY

Peptides can have widely varying solubility properties, depending  largely on their primary sequence. While many peptides dissolve easily in bacteriostatic water, some, especially those containing multiple hydrophobic amino acid residues, may not readily dissolve.  As a general procedure, we recommend first attempting to reconstitute peptides in bacteriostatic water  (Containing 0.9% (9 mg/mL) of benzyl alcohol added as a bacteriostatic preservative.). If solubility is still a problem, addition of a small amount of dilute (approximately 10%) aqueous acetic acid (for basic peptides) may facilitate dissolution of the peptide. Many peptides can take 24-48 hours to dissolve using bacteriostatic water itself.


----------



## swolesearcher (Nov 4, 2013)

does anybody know how much sodium chloride or acetic acid to use for a 250 mcg vial reconned with 2 ml bac water? thanks


----------



## d2r2ddd (Nov 5, 2013)

Professional Muscle


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 5, 2013)

d2r2ddd said:


> Professional Muscle



Very helpful D2 if you are a PM member , me being not one means I can't read shit. Lol..Mofos suppose to use"some" acetic acid to his aleady reconned with BW myo..  WTF is "some" . Ergo lost me as a customer and I don't care who owns it ..

Sorry mofo I'll redo your birthday gift with 200 bears with bite..


----------



## swolesearcher (Nov 5, 2013)

by the way i say ergo is bullshit. no one of the guys who used myo had recon it with sodium cloride or acetic acid..  so now what? hopefully i can post this on pm so people won`t get screwed by them anymore.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 6, 2013)

Whoa!!  Someones hot.. ^^^.  I got u Mofo .. Research man research .. Lol.

But yeah that's all true . Even Fusebaseball had trouble I believe.. I'm gonna locate that moose now..


----------



## d2r2ddd (Nov 6, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> me being not one means I can't read shit.



huh? u cant read? u dun hav to b a member to b able to read===>


*
Ergopep and Purchase Peptides announcement*
Two of the industries top research supply companies are merging.


We are happy to announce as of November 1st Ergopep.com will begin doing business as Purchasepeptides.com

The merger will benefit all current customers and those who are potential customers as well. The site will be carrying 2 lines of peptides. The current Purchasepeptides line as well as the Ergopep USA made peptides guaranteed to be made with American raw materials.

The merger makes sense for all parties involved especially the customer. Purchasepeptides is known for top quality products, outstanding turn around times (most domestic packages delivered in 3 days) great customer service and promotions with outstanding discounts weekly.

Both Phil & Lou appreciate all your business and we look forward to helping you with your future needs.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 6, 2013)

Lol. It says I must log in to read.. Dummy..
I already said they joined companies on  first page .. U read.. Hahahah  .. This thread makes people snippy.. Why are u awake
Lol Kdn..


----------



## joshck (Nov 7, 2013)

Damn I didnt know this about ergo..the only thing I got from him was cjc and ghrp6 tho and they seemed g2g...I was about to get some myo too thanks for bringing this up


----------



## swolesearcher (Nov 7, 2013)

joshck said:


> Damn I didnt know this about ergo..the only thing I got from him was cjc and ghrp6 tho and they seemed g2g...I was about to get some myo too thanks for bringing this up



you better get the myo from another company bro..


----------



## joshck (Nov 7, 2013)

Yeah thanks for bringing this up I guess I better look for someone else to get peptides from now. Thats another reason y I love this board post like this dont get deleted 





MoFo said:


> you better get the myo from another company bro..


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 7, 2013)

Well the thing with peptides its all research so i guess we are the research monkeys they need for feedback.. diluteing already reconned myo with more acetic acid seems like a way to pacify someone..  Stay with gh u know is good.. no more monkeying around..


----------



## swolesearcher (Nov 7, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Well the thing with peptides its all research so i guess we are the research monkeys they need for feedback.. diluteing already reconned myo with more acetic acid seems like a way to pacify someone..  Stay with gh u know is good.. no more monkeying around..



okay dad.. i`ll listen to you next time


----------



## joshck (Nov 7, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Well the thing with peptides its all research so i guess we are the research monkeys they need for feedback.. diluteing already reconned myo with more acetic acid seems like a way to pacify someone..  Stay with gh u know is good.. no more monkeying around..





Yeah I feel u there ..my gh is good for sure...but I like peptides off cycle...igf and such...my off cycle is very short tho so I guess ill live...till I find a place to get quality peps .


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 8, 2013)

Bet our new sponsor has myo if not I know Labpe was good of still around but prob a new name due to the peptide hysteria months back.


----------



## d2r2ddd (Nov 8, 2013)

i see Mofo brought this up over at PM:sFi_machinegunnest::sFi_machinegun:


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 9, 2013)

Yepp never got any real answer and even adding some acetic acid it never dissolved.. So he's


----------



## d2r2ddd (Nov 9, 2013)

:devil-smiley-034::devil-smiley-023M's their home ground


----------



## swolesearcher (Nov 9, 2013)

d2r2ddd said:


> i see Mofo brought this up over at PM:sFi_machinegunnest::sFi_machinegun:



yeah bro hopefully no other people will get screwed by them.

so i added acetic acid as ergo said and its still not dissolved after 2 days.. then i decided to go ahead and inject my lab rat.. 2 days post injection still no noticeable effect in any strenght gain.


----------



## d2r2ddd (Nov 9, 2013)

Hope so... But judging fm the response in yr thread there, seems like theres alot of ergo fans/supporters:headbang:


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 9, 2013)

What do people say there d2??  Any good replies why it never fully reconned,  besides "i love them" ?   All that means is nothing.. 
Spending 170$ for one vial to have that happen  is bs...


----------



## joshck (Nov 9, 2013)

Fuck yeah it is ..especially considering u can get a kit of rips for cheaper than that...id be heated







Ironbuilt said:


> What do people say there d2??  Any good replies why it never fully reconned,  besides "i love them" ?   All that means is nothing..
> Spending 170$ for one vial to have that happen  is bs...


----------



## d2r2ddd (Nov 10, 2013)

IB, don't b lazy... takes less then 1min to register. 

Funny 4rum...Lotsa weirdos and clown there


----------



## d2r2ddd (Nov 10, 2013)

For u IB... 

MOFO is playing with fire at their home ground; )


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 10, 2013)

But the thing u see there is whoever replies to questions on the purchase peptide site TOLD him in an email that he posted in first post on pm , that in order to fully recon the myo he was to add 10% acetic acid to the already reconned myo of bacteriostatic water ..
Then he gets talked to like a fool... Some people just cant read and owners need to get stories on "how to" straight..  He followed some dicks protocol from purchase  pep  which now "killed the amino chain"  ?  so now whats their reason for their reason for misdirection  ?  Fkd up is all i say. Since mofo is from another country and is great at english but not all english im his usa brother whos also pissed cause im the one who fn gave it to him for birthday..:banghead:

Strange how its discontinued all of a sudden.


----------



## joshck (Nov 10, 2013)

So did they offer u a refund...it seems to me it would be the right thing to do.......hahaha so where does everyone get their peptides now?


----------



## swolesearcher (Nov 10, 2013)

http://www.professionalmuscle.com/f.../108050-ergopep-myo-never-reconned-fully.html

that`s the whole thread. if anyone`s interested to see phil`s behavior


----------



## WTHagain1 (Nov 10, 2013)

I still wanna see the pictures of your muscular rat.


----------



## swolesearcher (Nov 10, 2013)

WTHagain1 said:


> I still wanna see the pictures of your muscular rat.



lol. man that phil is so mean. i tried to be nice and explain the problem and he starts to accuse me... wtf that`s not how you handle this situations if you wanna have a good reputation.


----------



## swolesearcher (Nov 10, 2013)

phil is so fucking dumb.. first he asks me to show my pics after use of myo hmp and then he gets scared and claim that i cannot use the product on myself (which i`ve never claimed) and so i said ok then you wanna see the pics of my lab rat... lmao HE IS THE ONE WHO MADE OBVIOUS ON WHO I USED THE PRODUCT..


----------



## d2r2ddd (Nov 10, 2013)

MoFo said:


> lol. man that phil is so mean. i tried to be nice and explain the problem and he starts to accuse me... wtf that`s not how you handle this situations if you wanna have a good reputation.



What u expect fm him? His reputation at stake! He can't be admitting it in public ..... right? ?


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 10, 2013)

joshck said:


> So did they offer u a refund...it seems to me it would be the right thing to do.......hahaha so where does everyone get their peptides now?



Refund?  Lol.. Sure more like a reacharound l don't want.. Get your peps here from our sponsor. Can't go wrong with them.
https://www.purepeptidesuk.net/peptides


----------

